# Ohio Michigan Members



## jhoff310 (Nov 18, 2011)

Where are you guys at...Would love to setup a get together, put a face with some of the names


Who's game?

Jeff


----------



## thechknhwk (Nov 19, 2011)

Near Saginaw, MI. Maybe game if it's not too far.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Near The Mistake on the Lake,Ive been to one in southern Ohio and had a blast. Missed the last one in Penn. given by Wampum. Id try if I had the time. :smile2:


----------



## upsnake (Nov 19, 2011)

Howell MI, About an hour from Toledo.


----------



## 12vdzl (Nov 19, 2011)

Im from Marshall mi. Im game


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Fife lake 30 se of Traverse City. If time and $ permits I would to try a gtg.


----------



## IPLUMB (Nov 19, 2011)

Mason MI, Just south of Lansing.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 19, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Howell MI, About an hour from Toledo.


<<<< 48414
about 20/30 minutes north of him^

Same as most,time and money...


----------



## jhoff310 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Fife lake 30 se of Traverse City. If time and $ permits I would to try a gtg.



My old summer stomping grounds :smile2: Family used to have property on Big Platte in Beulah. I keep talking about getting back up there to see what has changed. It's like God's backyard up there

Jeff


----------



## gulity1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Im for it Im in Wyandotte I can go to the park and see the Rensen (GM world head quarters) or look down the river a long way and see Fermi may be a little further. Sounds good I have always wanted to go to one


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in Toledo also. I just cut for personal use though. Nothing big or commercial...

I'm guessing you are just talking about getting together for dinner or a Walleye or Hens game? Not a big shindig like some of the meetings are?


----------



## gink595 (Nov 19, 2011)

That's OK, don't invite the Indiana guys, were not close or anything:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gulity1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gink dont get butt hurt, dry your eye and no you are not really that close you live in different state :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595 (Nov 19, 2011)

gulity1 said:


> Gink dont get butt hurt, dry your eye and no you are not really that close you live in different state :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:



I won't get butt hurt if you don't get a sore mouth and a upset stomach:smile2:

Actually I'm only 20 minute to Michigan and 20 minutes to Ohio. I used to live up in Fowlerville, Michigan 20 years ago...


----------



## shelbythedog (Nov 19, 2011)

Just outside of Saginaw. I work alot of weekends, but would be interested in making a GTG if there was enough time to ask the boss for a weekend off.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pinckney, MI sort of between Ann Arbor and Howell.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in Troy, MI (zip 48085) about 40 mins from Toledo. As others have stated -- time an money may influence my ability to participate.

To the OP -- if you you are trying to organize a true GTG -- you may want to post on the Chainsaw forum as there are quite a few MI, OH and IN members there.


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 19, 2011)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> To the OP -- if you you are trying to organize a true GTG --



I had asked the same thing. I'm thinking he was just asking if anyone in the local area would just want to get together for a "meet and eat". Not a real GTG. Just a place and time to stop in and say hi. Dinner somewhere, or something like that... Toledo is right on the Michigan/Ohio border.

I'd go for that because we live in the same town. Maybe he IS talking about more though...


----------



## jhoff310 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm just seeing who's out there....a meet and eat dinner is a good idea. Maybe a family picnic somewhere centrally located, I dont know just kind of thinking. Looking to expand the circle of friends, and put a face with some of the names.

If you all want to come down and help me drop ash trees some weekend we can arrange that too :hmm3grin2orange:

Jeff


----------



## gulity1 (Nov 20, 2011)

J I would be happy to come help with some wooding what ever it might be just need to get out and run my saws and If you do have a GTG I Would be willing to bring out my 084 its nothing special 36 bar just to give someone if they wanted just an idea for whats it worth Food for thought always willing to learn from others PM if our interested I would be willing to drive I have a 4 door truck if some of the others want to go with me I live in Wyandotte close to 94 or 75 lets see what happens


----------



## flewism (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't been here in a while, just too busy, but that sounds really good.
I'm just outside of Newport, I-75 exit 17, Fermi is about 5 miles away.
I know both Wyandotte and Toledo pretty well. I'm from Woodhaven originally and my daughter is at UT living with my sister in Sylvania.
I took a supervisor job at work and ended up back in school myself, then we went a mega overtime. 
I haven't done much cutting at all since spring and our firewood stock show it.


----------



## Genius. (Nov 20, 2011)

gink595 said:


> That's OK, don't invite the Indiana guys, were not close or anything:hmm3grin2orange:



You Indiana guy's are a little goofy:msp_scared:


----------



## Genius. (Nov 20, 2011)

A few of us are from the west side of the state. I'm from the Holland area, Tjbier, and Dinger are near me too.


----------



## kubotakid (Nov 20, 2011)

*gtg*

williamston, mi. 25 miles from lansing, gtg sounds good


----------



## kubotakid (Nov 20, 2011)

*fowlerville*



gink595 said:


> I won't get butt hurt if you don't get a sore mouth and a upset stomach:smile2:
> 
> Actually I'm only 20 minute to Michigan and 20 minutes to Ohio. I used to live up in Fowlerville, Michigan 20 years ago...



Ha Ha, fowlerville,?? bet we know alota the same people, especially the farmers,


----------



## camr (Nov 21, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Just outside of Saginaw. I work alot of weekends, but would be interested in making a GTG if there was enough time to ask the boss for a weekend off.



You don't have the time. 

Now get back to work! :msp_wink:


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like its turning into a Michigan GTG. Id hate to go and get beat up.


----------



## camr (Nov 21, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> Looks like its turning into a Michigan GTG. Id hate to go and get beat up.



Don't wear an OSU sweatshirt and you'll be fine. Wear it and, well, things might not go quite so good for ya'. :msp_wink:


----------



## kd460 (Nov 21, 2011)

Brighton Mi over here. 

Have been burning full time for about 5 years now. I cut about 5 full cords a season for myself and about 1-1.5 full cord for my parents. They do the snowbird thing to Florida every winter.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 21, 2011)

I say Ed*L has it at his house!


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 21, 2011)

camr said:


> Don't wear an OSU sweatshirt and you'll be fine. Wear it and, well, things might not go quite so good for ya'. :msp_wink:



GO BUCKS!  :tongue2: :msp_w00t: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## gulity1 (Nov 21, 2011)

And we are off !! speaking of the game HBO airs a documentry about the rivalry betwen the Michigan and other school very good I must say Ohio had a good coach but he screwed it up


----------



## tomsteve (Nov 21, 2011)

gulity1 said:


> And we are off !! speaking of the game HBO airs a documentry about the rivalry betwen the Michigan and other school very good I must say Ohio had a good coach but he screwed it up



which coach?? i can think of 2 that screwed up.

Despite his great achievements at Ohio State, Hayes's coaching career ended ignominiously when he was fired after striking an opposing player during the 1978 gator bowl


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be in the Bancroft / Byron area for a week during the muzzle loading season... I'll have a half dozen saws too... Just sayin... Does that count???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## upsnake (Nov 21, 2011)

Coming "home" eh Matt?


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 21, 2011)

gulity1 said:


> And we are off !!



opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2011)

upsnake said:


> Coming "home" eh Matt?



Yup... First time in a couple years... Figured I'd kill a deer and spend some time with the man who made me the work a hollic tightwad SOB I am today... Oh, and introduced me to chainsaws too... 
:msp_wink:

If there were a GTG of sorts during that time, you know I'd be there with stumpbroke saws to spare...
Just sayin... And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh... And a buckeye is just a big useless nut by definition...
Does that help???


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn upsnake... I think I killed the thread.... Sorry bout that...


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh... And a buckeye is just a big useless nut by definition...
> Does that help???



I cant help that I was born here.Im not even a football fan. It does look like more Mich. members than ohio are replying though. Im still afraid of being ridiculed for living in Ohio.:msp_scared:


----------



## jhoff310 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got your back Rookie....As far as football goes between MI and OSU...I'm a fair weather fan who leans towards the "dark side" of Maize and Blue. As far as Pro football, I love my Brownies...cant win a game to save their life but, I still pull for them.

I'm still kicking around ideas of how to pull this off...thinking of a meet and eat. I just dont know who wants to drive "X amount of miles" for dinner. I'm open to suggestions

Jeff


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 22, 2011)

If OSU wins this year Michigan will have to hang their heads in shame. Heck this game is just another reason for drinking a few cold ones as per every years OSU-MICH game.


----------



## ECsaws (Nov 22, 2011)

Just to let you guys know.
There is going to be a GTG about 60 miles south-west of Cleveland (between norwalk and Ashland) last part of Fed 1st part of March.
The goal is to run off 346's and 7900 build off saws , but all others are welcome as it will be a open invitation.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Nov 22, 2011)

never been to one nor know what they are exactly about...im from southern ohio and would consider given the time frame and money conditions are ok


----------



## Officer's Match (Nov 22, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> Just to let you guys know.
> There is going to be a GTG about 60 miles south-west of Cleveland (between norwalk and Ashland) last part of Fed 1st part of March.
> The goal is to run off 346's and 7900 build off saws , but all others are welcome as it will be a open invitation.



Sounds great, my Snellerized pair want me to make the trip.

As for the Woody reference, my guess is Sandusky would have had much bigger problems than the police, so I'll gladly take my "legends" exit over PSU's. As for UM, well, should be their year, but lets play the game just the same.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 22, 2011)

jhoff310 said:


> I'm still kicking around ideas of how to pull this off...thinking of a meet and eat. I just dont know who wants to drive "X amount of miles" for dinner. I'm open to suggestions
> 
> Jeff


Pizza and beer at the Pirates Cove!


----------



## camr (Nov 22, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Brighton Mi over here.
> 
> Have been burning full time for about 5 years now. I cut about 5 full cords a season for myself and about 1-1.5 full cord for my parents. They do the snowbird thing to Florida every winter.



General area? I'm on the north side of Woodland Lake.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 22, 2011)

beerman6 said:


> I say Ed*L has it at his house!



+1. I'm sure he has something to cut, too.

If it is relatively local, I'd likely go. It's been a while since I was social.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder if he still has any of that 5' plus oak?

not that I have anything to cut it with...


----------



## JoshF (Nov 22, 2011)

id be in for burnin some burgers and hackin some trees.


----------



## Fyrebug (Nov 23, 2011)

I live in Ontario but I drive all the time in OH, PA, IN & NY. You name the time. If you make it a firm thing with a certain amount of people I'll see if my company can sponsor the beverages & wings (milk & soda right?)

Let me know & i'll push for it.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 24, 2011)

Green Springs, Ohio here.Working in Ill. until dec 15 or so.Then back home


----------



## Fyrebug (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, got it approved! We'll splurge for your food & drink (to a certain limit - I understand some of you have thirst that cannot be quenched!).

So if you can come up to a date and a general location we'll go from there. I mean who can say no to free food & drink? We might make it an event, find a local chain saw dealer that also carries furnaces, stoves etc... and have a little tour with free gifts etc...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 26, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> OK, got it approved! We'll splurge for your food & drink (to a certain limit - I understand some of you have thirst that cannot be quenched!).
> 
> So if you can come up to a date and a general location we'll go from there. I mean who can say no to free food & drink? We might make it an event, find a local chain saw dealer that also carries furnaces, stoves etc... and have a little tour with free gifts etc...



Ok. Fyrebug has laid it out for ye boys... Rep for that! Git er dun boys!!!


----------



## aadoublea (Nov 26, 2011)

jhoff310 said:


> My old summer stomping grounds :smile2: Family used to have property on Big Platte in Beulah. I keep talking about getting back up there to see what has changed. It's like God's backyard up there
> 
> Jeff



Hi Jeff,

I was born and raised in Benzie County. Frankfort actually. I live in benzonia now. I'm only 27 but my father and grandfather who have both spent there whole lives in Frankfort are always talking about how much it has changed. I started my own landscaping business three years ago and have clients on the Little Platte near Deadstream Road. 

We go ca-brewing at-least once each summer down the Platte River as well. Good times. 

We are losing all of our Birch Trees to the birch borer beetle up here. The ash are starting to go as well. More work and firewood for me though. 

Have a good one,
Aaron


----------



## Fyrebug (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump!

So were you guys serious or just talking?

I'm telling ya... We're going to pay for some of this and the thread dies?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Bump!
> 
> So were you guys serious or just talking?
> 
> I'm telling ya... We're going to pay for some of this and the thread dies?



These Michigan guys are hard to pin down... Must be Ohio guys too... You're welcome at any of our GTG's Fyrebug... We're just a bunch of chainsaw nuts... But to warn you, CAD is contagious...
:big_smile:


----------



## kd460 (Nov 30, 2011)

camr said:


> General area? I'm on the north side of Woodland Lake.



I'm on Hyne Airfield. Ravines of Woodland Lake, off of Hyne between Hacker and Hunter, sounds like we are close? Maybe I have seen your wood stacks:hmm3grin2orange:

Let me guess, your the guy on Hunter (near the tight bend and crappy section of the road) that has the splitter, the dual axle trailer, and the huge rounds I see from time to time?


----------



## cpr (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm interested. Make sure you hoist the flag in the chainsaw forum, too.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 6, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I won't get butt hurt if you don't get a sore mouth and a upset stomach:smile2:
> 
> Actually I'm only 20 minute to Michigan and 20 minutes to Ohio. I used to live up in Fowlerville, Michigan 20 years ago...



Whoa now, I'm from right around that territory. Where abouts are you? I grew up in Butler, now I'm just across the state line in Ohio.

I'd be interested in going if everything works right.


----------



## jhoff310 (Dec 6, 2011)

Still kicking around the idea. With the holidays and everything, it may be bad timing. Looking for possibly january or feb. Looking for some insight. Lets kick around some ideas.


Jeff


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2011)

jhoff310 said:


> Still kicking around the idea. With the holidays and everything, it may be bad timing. Looking for possibly january or feb. Looking for some insight. Lets kick around some ideas.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Why don't you guys up there have one in like, August..??? Some of us southerners would love an excuse to head north when it's boiling down here...
Just sayin...:msp_confused:


----------



## camr (Dec 8, 2011)

kd460 said:


> I'm on Hyne Airfield. Ravines of Woodland Lake, off of Hyne between Hacker and Hunter, sounds like we are close? Maybe I have seen your wood stacks:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Let me guess, your the guy on Hunter (near the tight bend and crappy section of the road) that has the splitter, the dual axle trailer, and the huge rounds I see from time to time?



No, but I am back in Woodland Hills/Airway Hills. I'm on Skylane Dr. That's the street that runs parallel to the runway on the east side. House is the red quad on the top of the hill. You can probably see the smoke rising from my chimney.


----------



## shelbythedog (Dec 8, 2011)

kd460 said:


> I'm on Hyne Airfield. Ravines of Woodland Lake, off of Hyne between Hacker and Hunter, sounds like we are close? Maybe I have seen your wood stacks:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Let me guess, your the guy on Hunter (near the tight bend and *crappy* section of the road) that has the splitter, the dual axle trailer, and the huge rounds I see from time to time?



"Crappy" doesn't do Hunter Rd justice. I think atrocious suits it much better. :smile2:


----------



## kd460 (Dec 9, 2011)

camr said:


> No, but I am back in Woodland Hills/Airway Hills. I'm on Skylane Dr. That's the street that runs parallel to the runway on the east side. House is the red quad on the top of the hill. You can probably see the smoke rising from my chimney.



OK, I think I can see your house from my house! I am on the other side of the runway on Airport Lane. (other side of the street from the runway). I will have to look for the smoke! Do you fly? (I don't, just liked the area/location), but all my neighbors do. It is pretty cool when some of those vintage WWII planes take off. Did you happen to catch the Lear jet that buzzed the runway last year? I swear that baby was 10 ft off the ground! That was awesome! KD


----------



## kd460 (Dec 9, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> "Crappy" doesn't do Hunter Rd justice. I think atrocious suits it much better. :smile2:



Yes, it's funny every year they patch it up, like that is gonna help!

Looks like we have a few people from the general Brighton/Brighton Twp area. Shelbythedog, where abouts is the dog house?

This is good to know guys, sometimes I get a "scrounge" that is just too much for me. Will have to let you guys know the next time that happens. Not sure if your interested, but, willing to pass it on in a situation like that. KD


----------



## kd460 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Why don't you guys up there have one in like, August..??? Some of us southerners would love an excuse to head north when it's boiling down here...
> Just sayin...:msp_confused:



Cuz thats when us yankees are out mosquito hunting! I personally use a 12 gauge. I know it's a little light for the size of the skeetos we have up her but it works:msp_tongue:


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 9, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Cuz thats when us yankees are out mosquito hunting! I personally use a 12 gauge. I know it's a little light for the size of the skeetos we have up her but it works:msp_tongue:


Head north aways a 12 Ga. will just pizz em off.#[email protected]^% Twin engine fuel injected slaver jawed little [email protected]%&*'s:msp_scared:


----------



## shelbythedog (Dec 9, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Yes, it's funny every year they patch it up, like that is gonna help!
> 
> Looks like we have a few people from the general Brighton/Brighton Twp area. Shelbythedog, where abouts is the dog house?
> 
> This is good to know guys, sometimes I get a "scrounge" that is just too much for me. Will have to let you guys know the next time that happens. Not sure if your interested, but, willing to pass it on in a situation like that. KD



Member camr was nice enough to let me live in his house for the first 21 years of my life. BHS class of 2004! I've since fled the area and have a house in Midland County. But, when I was home for Thanksgiving he was kind enough to let me help with the firewood activities for a little bit.


----------



## Fyrebug (Dec 9, 2011)

So if I can suggest we do this get together in the spring. Right now with hollidays etc.. it'll be hard to coordinate anything. I have a distributor who covers MI, OH, PA & IN who can suggest some saw shop we can meet at to see the latest wood cutting equipment and wood stove/furnaces then go out for a drink.

Would that work?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> So if I can suggest we do this get together in the spring. Right now with hollidays etc.. it'll be hard to coordinate anything. I have a distributor who covers MI, OH, PA & IN who can suggest some saw shop we can meet at to see the latest wood cutting equipment and wood stove/furnaces then go out for a drink.
> 
> Would that work?



I think that's a a cool proposition... You get some rep for that...

OK... When "the man" lets me anyway...:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Cuz thats when us yankees are out mosquito hunting! I personally use a 12 gauge. I know it's a little light for the size of the skeetos we have up her but it works:msp_tongue:



I know skeeters... I was born in Sault St. Marie... Then spent my high school years in Corunna, MI...
Gonna be visiting family next week in Byron / Fowlerville / and Charlotte... 
Skeeters suck... Literally... But you need to experience chiggers... They are the devil... In bug form...
:hell_boy:


----------



## camr (Dec 9, 2011)

kd460 said:


> OK, I think I can see your house from my house! I am on the other side of the runway on Airport Lane. (other side of the street from the runway). I will have to look for the smoke! Do you fly? (I don't, just liked the area/location), but all my neighbors do. It is pretty cool when some of those vintage WWII planes take off. Did you happen to catch the Lear jet that buzzed the runway last year? I swear that baby was 10 ft off the ground! That was awesome! KD



Nope, not a pilot. I have a lot of vices but flying isn't one of them. Didn't see (or hear) the Lear but I've been in the neighborhood almost 30 years so I have witnessed some interesting stuff. We should make it a point to meet up some time when the saw crazy kid is in town.


----------



## camr (Dec 9, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Member camr was nice enough to let me live in his house for the first 21 years of my life. BHS class of 2004! I've since fled the area and have a house in Midland County. But, when I was home for Thanksgiving he was kind enough to let me help with the firewood activities for a little bit.



You're in luck! I see an opportunity for you to help out some more at Christmas!


----------



## kd460 (Dec 9, 2011)

camr said:


> You're in luck! I see an opportunity for you to help out some more at Christmas!



HA HA!!! Thats funny! Good one Dad! :biggrin:


----------



## tjbier (Dec 9, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> So if I can suggest we do this get together in the spring. Right now with hollidays etc.. it'll be hard to coordinate anything. I have a distributor who covers MI, OH, PA & IN who can suggest some saw shop we can meet at to see the latest wood cutting equipment and wood stove/furnaces then go out for a drink.
> 
> Would that work?



I know it's not my shindig but I kinda agree with Fyrebug. 
I would like to make one of these sometime but there is no way I can before March. A nice spring day would be great, but that's just me.:msp_confused:


----------



## H-Ranch (Dec 9, 2011)

camr said:


> You're in luck! I see an opportunity for you to help out some more at Christmas!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm over near Gun Lake, & willing to take the trip as well. I'm liking the saw/stove shop/dinner idea. Feb or March work for me I think. Or if you all wanna run saws I'm good with that too. A C


----------



## tjbier (Dec 10, 2011)

amateur cutter said:


> I'm over near Gun Lake, & willing to take the trip as well. I'm liking the saw/stove shop/dinner idea. Feb or March work for me I think. Or if you all wanna run saws I'm good with that too. A C



Havn't seen you in a while AC, hope all's well!.

Any word on this? What do the rest of you think


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 6, 2012)

Is anyone interested in a GTG near Lansing. I'm thinking pie hole stuffing, beer swilling, sh't talking, and cookie cutting, or whatever.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Is anyone interested in a GTG near Lansing. I'm thinking pie hole stuffing, beer swilling, sh't talking, and cookie cutting, or whatever.



What time of year?


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 6, 2012)

Early oct. ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Early oct. ?



I wouldn't be able to make that one... Got one in Iowa the 6th, and Arkansas on the 20th...


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 6, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Early oct. ?



That would work fer me. 
Might be able to get Genious, and TJBier, and possibly Promac interested as well.
It's only a 2 hour drive if it isn't game day with all the Moo U traffic.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> That would work fer me.
> Might be able to get Genious, and TJBier, and possibly Promac interested as well.
> It's only a 2 hour drive if it isn't game day with all the Moo U traffic.
> 
> ...



Nooooo!!!! Have it in the spring!!!
C'mon guys, work with me!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Nooooo!!!! Have it in the spring!!!
> C'mon guys, work with me!!!



You ever seen Spring up here? LOL!!
Y'all call it Winter.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> You ever seen Spring up here? LOL!!
> Y'all call it Winter.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Exactly!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Exactly!!!




LOL!!
Then what the hell, let's have it in Febuary!:hmm3grin2orange:

Wont need ice for the beer, and no black flies!!! WOOHOO!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 7, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!
> Then what the hell, let's have it in Febuary!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wont need ice for the beer, and no black flies!!! WOOHOO!!
> ...



Feb sux for me. Ice fishing for big fish is still open, might be a snowmobile trail or two open if we get some snow, Daytona 500 weekend, and might be watching da Packers yet oke:

March is a dull boring month, how bout livening it up with a chainsaw festival then? I know where MI is...


----------



## Rsquared (Sep 7, 2012)

Birch Run MI here. I'm interested..


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Feb sux for me. Ice fishing for big fish is still open, might be a snowmobile trail or two open if we get some snow, Daytona 500 weekend, and might be watching da Packers yet oke:
> 
> March is a dull boring month, how bout livening it up with a chainsaw festival then? I know where MI is...



March would be good... I got a saw I'll need to deliver to the Durand/Bancroft area anyway...


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Too far south.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> Too far south.



You in da UP???


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 7, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> Too far south.



It's a bit over 11 hours for me from here. Do I need to come across the UP instead and pick ya up on the way by?

Sheesh, no wonder the MI guys can't get a GTG organized. :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It's a bit over 11 hours for me from here. Do I need to come across the UP instead and pick ya up on the way by?
> 
> Sheesh, no wonder the MI guys can't get a GTG organized. :cool2:



Yeah, it's like herding cats... So far this year, I been to OK, MO, AR, TN, KY and WI... What's the big deal???
Load saws, drive a few hours, run / race / fix / try new, Saws... BS / BS some more...
Drive home, or to a hotel... 
Piece o' cake...


----------



## giXXer (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It's a bit over 11 hours for me from here. Do I need to come across the UP instead and pick ya up on the way by?
> 
> Sheesh, no wonder the MI guys can't get a GTG organized. :cool2:



Yet it's only a couple of hours from Milwaukee to Muskegon...by ferry. Too bad that sucker is so expensive!

I'm in the northwestern part of the lower peninsula, not far from Fifelaker. Definitely interested in a GTG even if it takes everybody a few years to put one together.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Too much work to do also


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 7, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> Too much work to do also



Lose the Stills and Puppies, get a Dolmar or two, and knock your woodcutting out faster so you have a day to spare. 

Seriously, I'm a busy guy, but GTGs are too much fun not to make a day for em. I've been to 2 this year, and 2 more planned in the next month. 2 close by (within an hour or two), and 2 of em 4+ hour drives. All were well worth it.

Pull yer pants up, cinch your belt tight, and go for a ride!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 7, 2012)

My saws work just fine thanks. And no I dont need to mod them. But between the farm the kids and 84 yr old parents plus their wood needs (their only source) I'm pretty damn busy. Oh dont need a belt theyre held up by genetics.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 7, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> Is anyone interested in a GTG near Lansing. I'm thinking pie hole stuffing, beer swilling, sh't talking, and cookie cutting, or whatever.



Near Lansing? I can probably swing that. My October is filling up pretty fast, when are we thinking?

On a related note, if I ever get my #### together I may be in a position to host a GTG at my cemetery in Detroit. Yeah, at a cemetery, who figured. Got a number of trees that need to come out, and who knows, maybe we could also make it a dual-purpose event - chainsaw GTG and brushcutter/weed-whip GTG, and I could finally get that place in tip-top shape in the course of a single day. Hmmm...


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can we leave steve there? Now that one I might make time for.


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> March would be good... I got a saw I'll need to deliver to the Durand/Bancroft area anyway...



sweet! I thought you had forgot!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> sweet! I thought you had forgot!



Hahahahahahahaha!!! This one's goin to Mike... He dropped 2 straight gassed saws off down here to be made into one... I'll have it done soon hopefully... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!! This one's goin to * Mike *...



:msp_thumbup: Like I said.... :msp_w00t:


----------



## farmboss45 (Sep 10, 2012)

I might be interested, also got a few others from the site in the area who would be game, keep us posted!


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like the Badger sails untill Oct. 14th. And the express Ferry from Miwaukee to Muskegon runs till November 4th.

Steve might be a little green around the gills when he gets here, but it beats finding him next spring when the plow drivers finally sober up and find the roads in the U.P.

We gonna do this?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 11, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Looks like the Badger sails untill Oct. 14th. And the express Ferry from Miwaukee to Muskegon runs till November 4th.
> 
> Steve might be a little green around the gills when he gets here, but it beats finding him next spring when the plow drivers finally sober up and find the roads in the U.P.
> 
> ...



Fear not Dinger, I've done battle with Chitcago traffic before, and not afraid to again if need be. Might have to take the farm truck though, hate putting wrinkles in the commuter car putting dorks in Lexuses in their place.


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 11, 2012)

A definite maybe from me, depending on the date. If I am able to make this I might be able to bring a little oak piece. That is if I can find a way to load and unload it.


----------



## jhoff310 (Sep 11, 2012)

ok guys I am back! I see we are still trying to organize something. I like the lansing, battle creek, coldwater areas. I hope to be able to attend. I'm sorry I wasnt able to make something happen down here, life got in the WAY :msp_thumbdn: I hope to have the time to organize something for the spring.

Jeff


----------



## waynewhitacre (Sep 12, 2012)

*Have saw will travel !*

Brighton Mi. - Jeff


----------



## AIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I have available land in the Coldwater Mi area.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

waynewhitacre said:


> Brighton Mi. - Jeff



That's the spirit!!!


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm in between Lansing and Jackson, Interested if I have the time between work, hunting and deer processing. Sounds like a good time! 

-Curt


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

motoman3b said:


> I'm in between Lansing and Jackson, Interested if I have the time between work, hunting and deer processing. Sounds like a good time!
> 
> -Curt



This is exactly what I was thinking when I suggested April...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 21, 2012)

Any more interest in this?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## upsnake (Sep 21, 2012)

Spring would work for me. Located in the Howell area.

Something in the Lansing area would be good. Kinda splits the state east to west and somewhat north and south.


----------



## farmboss45 (Sep 21, 2012)

Lets just DO IT!!!


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 21, 2012)

If only 5 or 6 guys were coming, in two vehicles, I could have it at my place near flint. I have a small drive and only about 5000 sf of yard. But I can bring some ash logs any where for making cookies out of. I may be able to get some pine logs too. Some body on this forum has to be a farmer with an open hayfield, right?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> If only 5 or 6 guys were coming, in two vehicles, I could have it at my place near flint. I have a small drive and only about 5000 sf of yard. But I can bring some ash logs any where for making cookies out of. I may be able to get some pine logs too. Some body on this forum has to be a farmer with an open hayfield, right?



We got any saw dealers from the Mid-MI area? Or any MI area for that matter on the site??? How about saw Mill operators? Saw mills are a great place to have GTG's... Reject logs and cants galore. Just gotta pass the hat to help offset the cost of the logs...


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

Been a busy summer for me with a new job, getting married, etc... Hope to be able to spend some more time on the site. 

The comment in this thread about saw dealers intrigued me. My father in law sells Stihl. His shop is in Reese, MI (about 10 miles from Frankenmuth) and I live just outside of Vassar. Call it 10 miles from Muth as well. I mention Frankenmuth because just about everyone in MI knows where that is... Would be interested in meeting some of you guys. If we wanted to do something this fall yet, once our corn comes off I had plans to lay waste to a lot of fence rows. There is probably a good mile of fence line along our field right next to my house that we could play around with. My FIL doesn't have to cut much wood as he has a number of customers that try to butter him up and just drop off a load every now and again. He likes to get out and cut and would surely bring some toys to play with. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 21, 2012)

Finally! That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 21, 2012)

not to far for me.

Just need a date/time and directions

I'm not a planning type of guy,if I try to plan something,something will go bad and screw up the plans.


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool! I'm going to let this sit on the backburner for a bit. I drove by our first field this afternoon. That sucker should be ready to come off in a week. The field next to my house is typically one of the last to come off but that really depends on the weather. Lighter ground out here so if we get a good soaking, this field may come off sooner. 

On second thought, I should probably just wait until we are completely done. Will be better that way... Gotta keep the peace with the old man. 

Here is a satellite shot of what we will have to play around with. The marker is actually my neighbor's house. Google Maps is a little off... I'm the next house to the West. Can't really see the house but should be able to make out my drive way. The field to the East is the one I'm talking about. The West side is the fence line in particular. I call it a fence line but there is no fence involved. Lots of trees with a bit of a lean toward the field should make for easy felling. Lot of soft wood on the line but I have a couple trails through the woods and we could get to a lot of the Ash that is all over in there too. You will notice the power lines basically border the property. We would have all of that to work with as well.

View attachment 253710


P.S. Would someone fill me in on how to get pictures to just show in the thread as opposed to a link? Hedgerow told me how but for whatever reason, I can't get it to work that way...


----------



## sefh3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Did this thread die??? I'm down by the Ohio line but still in Michigan. Go Blue!!!!


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## gulity1 (Sep 27, 2012)

In in the detroit burbs Wyandotte (48192) to be exact I am looking forward to something. Always willing to drive or split it with someone whatever? Pm if interested for what its worth


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's the deal...

Due to the dry summer, the corn is coming off early. We have 20 acres off so far and it was in the low 20s for moisture content. The field next to my house is currently right around 16% moisture. Time for it to come off! As I mentioned, I will probably wait until we are completely done so as to not interfere with anything and keep the old man happy. 

How does the middle to end end of October look for everyone? I work every other Saturday. My next off day is the 20th but I'm not sure if we will be done with the corn by then. Next after that is the 3rd. Those work for anyone? Suppose we could do a Sunday as well if you guys aren't opposed to playing hookie from church.

As a refresher, we would be working on the edge of the field. Lots of soft Popple but there is some good hardwood there as well. I'd like to run right down the line and just cut stuff back instead of picking and choosing. I'm sure there would be plenty to go around. You would be welcome to haul some wood home for yourself if you'd like.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns? Suggestions?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 3, 2012)

It would have to be late winter/early spring for me to make it over at this point. I'm headed for IA for their GTG on Friday, we have a couple charity cuts lined up in October up here, and I need to cut some wood of my own as well.

FYI, my renter took the corn off at my place yesterday. The couple rounds I rode with him were running 12% and around 90bu, on my worst field. I'll catch up with him later in the week to see what the farm average was. He said the wettest he'd been in yet was 18%. We've had .25" of rain here in the last 6 weeks...


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 3, 2012)

Yikes!! 12% and 90bu isn't pretty...

We were dry over the summer but not as bad as it could have been. We actually got a pretty good stretch of rain for a while but had it shown up 2 weeks sooner, we would have been good. Those two weeks were brutal on the crop. Not sure what kind of yield we were seeing. Dad didn't seem too pissed so it must have been decent. He was a little upset that he ran the combine auger into a tree... :msp_unsure: Maybe we should work on that field instead of the one next to my place... LOL! Glad it was him and not me!


----------



## kubotakid (Oct 3, 2012)

*central mi*

I think the lansing area sounds best, Its central and not far from ind/ill/oh, pretty much the center of lower mich.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

kubotakid said:


> I think the lansing area sounds best, Its central and not far from ind/ill/oh, pretty much the center of lower mich.



I can't attend a fall MI GTG... I got 3 to go to in 3 states, in the next 3 weeks!!!
But if you guys can pull one off, you'll want to have a spring GTG... 
Then it's on like donkey kong!!! I may bring a couple of TOKMO fellas with...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 3, 2012)

I ran this by oppermancjo and he said he was game, so if this goes off on the 20th I can attend and bring my woodmizer LT35HD. I will saw anything reasonably straight that you guys can haul up to the mill for a discounted rate of .25/bf (usually .35). I can bring a logging arch so the logs can be moved with a pickup truck.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in just name the weekend. I can take a day's break from bowhunting. I'm in Big Rapids and can drive if anyone cares to share a ride. I remember Frankenmuth during my fast pitch softball days and playing tourney's there on weekends. As I recall there is a fantastic coney dog place near Frankenmuth.


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 4, 2012)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm in just name the weekend. I can take a day's break from bowhunting. I'm in Big Rapids and can drive if anyone cares to share a ride. I remember Frankenmuth during my fast pitch softball days and playing tourney's there on weekends. As I recall there is a fantastic coney dog place near Frankenmuth.




Fastpitch eh? Didn't play myself but I pretty much grew up in that park. My dad played for the Black Label team for years.

What Coney place do you speak of? Can't think of any offhand...


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tony's in Birch Run......maybe???


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 4, 2012)

:hungry: did somebody say bacon?


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 4, 2012)

yummmmm love the lbs of bacon with my eggs.


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL! Tony's is known for their bacon... I think I've only been there once. Can't say it was a particularly memorable experience but I know some people make it a habit to come up from downstate to eat there. Same with visiting chickenmuth..... Suppose that growing up nearby the allure wore off.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

oppermancjo said:


> LOL! Tony's is known for their bacon... I think I've only been there once. Can't say it was a particularly memorable experience but I know some people make it a habit to come up from downstate to eat there. Same with visiting chickenmuth..... Suppose that growing up nearby the allure wore off.



You talking about Zender's??


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 4, 2012)

Why am I not surprised that someone from Missouri knows about Zehnder's... I was talking about Frankenmuth in general. When you manage a hotel there for 5 years, all of the happenings and festivities get a little old. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy good beer and fried chicken, but I can get that from the grocery store...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

oppermancjo said:


> Why am I not surprised that someone from Missouri knows about Zehnder's... I was talking about Frankenmuth in general. When you manage a hotel there for 5 years, all of the happenings and festivities get a little old. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy good beer and fried chicken, but I can get that from the grocery store...



Grew up in Corunna.
Ferris State U. grad. 
Class of 91
:msp_wink:


----------



## deranged (Oct 4, 2012)

Another Bulldog, cool.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

deranged said:


> Another Bulldog, cool.



HaHa!!! We're everywhere...


----------



## oppermancjo (Oct 4, 2012)

Almost like a little MI reunion in here...

I knew/partied with some FSU people. My brother graduated from there a couple years ago. Now he's an engineer with John Deere making the big bucks... And here I sit selling cars. That's where a Northwood diploma got me.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't remember the name of the coney place just what went on when we were there and that the coney's were darn good. Last year I played down there was 95. I always get pegged as an FSU grad. b/c I live in Big Rapids...but i'm a GVSU grad.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

bowtechmadman said:


> I don't remember the name of the coney place just what went on when we were there and that the coney's were darn good. Last year I played down there was 95. I always get pegged as an FSU grad. b/c I live in Big Rapids...but i'm a GVSU grad.



I spent every Thursday afternoon during bow season, hanging from a tree in a Remus swamp...
:msp_wink:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 10, 2012)

Hangin from a tree in my backyard payed off last night with a nice 2.5yr old doe for the freezer. Any word on a GTG?


----------



## beerman6 (Oct 10, 2012)

nice!


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 7, 2013)

Any news on this possible gtg?


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 8, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Any news on this possible gtg?



I think I tried to get this going last year and we didn't have any luck. I'll offer to host again if anyone is interested. I've never been to an actual gtg before. Dumb question but what exactly happens at one of these things? Wondering what would be the best time to do this. I have a bunch of wood that we could get to right now but if we wait until the crops come off, we would have very easy access via the edge of the field.


----------



## gulity1 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Every been to Vegas? No one talks!*

Seriously? What ever you would want to do. The one I went to was in middle Ohio, cant remember who hosted?? We ran some saws, food was good, BS'd some and went home. There was an area for swap meet to happen. We passed a hat to help with the bills and in general was a very cool time


----------



## DieselSteve (Sep 8, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> I think I tried to get this going last year and we didn't have any luck. I'll offer to host again if anyone is interested. I've never been to an actual gtg before. Dumb question but what exactly happens at one of these things? Wondering what would be the best time to do this. I have a bunch of wood that we could get to right now but if we wait until the crops come off, we would have very easy access via the edge of the field.



Im game I don't live far from you at all.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

gulity1 said:


> Seriously? What ever you would want to do. The one I went to was in middle Ohio, cant remember who hosted?? We ran some saws, food was good, BS'd some and went home. There was an area for swap meet to happen. We passed a hat to help with the bills and in general was a very cool time



Bump...


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 9, 2013)

Where's Stephen C? How about an earthquake gtg?


----------



## boda65 (Sep 9, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> I think I tried to get this going last year and we didn't have any luck. I'll offer to host again if anyone is interested. I've never been to an actual gtg before. Dumb question but what exactly happens at one of these things? Wondering what would be the best time to do this. I have a bunch of wood that we could get to right now but if we wait until the crops come off, we would have very easy access via the edge of the field.



I hosted my first one this summer. First, provide plenty of wood. Some big wood is nice to bring in the long bar crowd, but not absolutely necessary. Some 15 to 20 inch stuff is nice. A lot of the guys like to have logs around 10 inches on a sawbuck to do timed runs on. Makes it easy to compare. Guys start to arrive around 7 or 8am, most around 9 or so. Host provides a lunch, can be simple hamburgers/ hot dogs or get fancier if you like to cook. I fixed hamburgers and roasted some pork loins, also had sides like cole slaw and tater salad. A variety of pop (or soda if you prefer LOL) Some of the guys will bring snacks, chips, dessert. As previous poster said, guys pass the hat and donate money to help with expenses. 
All in all, it was a lot of work, but worth it. I think I may do it again. View some GTG threads to see what goes on and get an idea how things were laid out. Here is a link to the one I had, the actual GTG pictures start at about page 26.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/234023.htm
Jim


----------



## Speed (Sep 9, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. That sounds like a good time to me! 

So here it is, I'm offering to host again. I have all kinds of dead Ash to work on and I have some big 30"+ Cottonwood that can come down if we want to drop something big. I have access to tractors, trucks, and trailers if need be and all wood would be easily accessible via a wide trail and powerline right of way. I can have a couple splitters on hand as well and I might even be able to get someone to come out with a processor...

Here's the catch... It would probably need to happen by the end of September. My family farms about 400 acres of corn so once we start with that, my weekends are shot for a while. After that is hunting season and I don't want to be messing around in the woods then. 

I work some weekends so I'd have to see about the Saturday but I'm proposing the 28th or 29th of September, that's 3 weeks away. Too short of notice? Otherwise we could do sometime in December but then it's a little cold...

Let's finally make this GTG happen!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> Thanks for the insight. That sounds like a good time to me!
> 
> So here it is, I'm offering to host again. I have all kinds of dead Ash to work on and I have some big 30"+ Cottonwood that can come down if we want to drop something big. I have access to tractors, trucks, and trailers if need be and all wood would be easily accessible via a wide trail and powerline right of way. I can have a couple splitters on hand as well and I might even be able to get someone to come out with a processor...
> 
> ...



December would be cool... Can't be any colder than Grantsburg WI in February... 
Deer season done, corn all in, Saw TIME!!


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm good with December as well. Would give everyone some more time to schedule things. Having the crops off would help as well as we would be able to work from either side of the woods.


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 9, 2013)

I posted this before. Satellite shot of the area we'd be working with. 






The piece of woods is on the left. You can see my drive way where the woods and field meet by the road.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> I posted this before. Satellite shot of the area we'd be working with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I held a GTG last April, mud was of concern... Got relatively solid ground?? It's helpful with parking and such...


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 9, 2013)

Sept would be good for me. I like to see big cottonwoods flop too!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 9, 2013)

Vassar is about an hour and a half NE from me


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 9, 2013)

In April, mud would be of potential concern for me as well but it's all sand out my way. The ground can take a lot of moisture before it gets sloppy both in the woods and the field. The field is ours as well but we are leasing it to some potato farmers this year. I don't know right now who is responsible for fall tillage but if it's the potato guys, driving in the field may be an issue and they rip super deep. Take my word for it, trying to drive in super soft soil that has been ripped close to 2 feet down with a pickup doesn't work too well...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 9, 2013)

Count me in if you plan on December! Sept. 28/29 already booked to be hitting little white things at treetops...yes I carry a husky in my bag in case a tree gets in the way of the green.
Nice bonfire to stay warm by and cook weiners and we could have a blast! 
I've been to several and had a great time at all. I've seen incredible spreads of food to we all chipped in and had some little caesars pizza.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm booked the last weekend too. I'll be gettin' ready to put the smack down on some whitetails Oct.1st


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 9, 2013)

Was trying to figure out how to post a poll... Seems to be eluding me. Not that we've had a ton of input but it sounds like December is going to work out better. Perhaps we should shoot for then? I'm thinking the first or second weekend. I don't want to get too close to Christmas. 

Would a Saturday or Sunday work better?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> Was trying to figure out how to post a poll... Seems to be eluding me. Not that we've had a ton of input but it sounds like December is going to work out better. Perhaps we should shoot for then? I'm thinking the first or second weekend. I don't want to get too close to Christmas.
> 
> Would a Saturday or Sunday work better?



Saturday's usually work best...


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 9, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Vassar is about an hour and a half NE from me



Are you going to bring some 346 NEs?


----------



## jhoff310 (Sep 9, 2013)

Who's up for grabbing some grub and a brew somenight. Doesn't have to be a GTG just get out and shoot the sh*t

Jeff


----------



## sefh3 (Sep 9, 2013)

jhoff310 said:


> Who's up for grabbing some grub and a brew somenight. Doesn't have to be a GTG just get out and shoot the sh*t
> 
> Jeff



I'm close to you.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 9, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Are you going to bring some 346 NEs?



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## gulity1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Im up for grub and beers, seems kinda like im in the middle of everyone for Mi and Oh I dont have any room here though I live in the city sorry :msp_ohmy: let me know what the plan is for whatever, Oh and Saturday always works best for GTG day gives Sunday to rest up from traveling and such


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 18, 2013)

Working on some softwood racing cants. Does it matter that they're not square?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2013)

December would keep all the wooses away and those in the south who Muzzle load hunt. Those of us from the north that go south to Muzzle load hunt for the big ones the bow guys didn't get or the shot gun croud.


 Al


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Working on some softwood racing cants. Does it matter that they're not square?



Nice!! Free handing??


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, all the time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Oh yeah, all the time.



As long as the size on each side is real close, they don't have to be perfectly square...
Keep whittling!!!


----------



## KodiakKen (Sep 21, 2013)

*haven't been on in a while..Toledo ohio here.. willing to travel*

I live in the city too..what's the deal..Have seen a bunch of these gtg's and always wanted to see what and who shows up. I'm game. where and when!


----------



## oppermancjo (Sep 23, 2013)

Guess we never really picked a date for December. I'm thinking sooner would be better than later. December 7th is the first Saturday in Dec. That work for everyone?


----------



## DieselSteve (Sep 23, 2013)

The 7th works for me, sounds like a gtg would be a lot of fun.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 14, 2013)

oppermancjo said:


> Was trying to figure out how to post a poll... Seems to be eluding me. Not that we've had a ton of input but it sounds like December is going to work out better. Perhaps we should shoot for then? I'm thinking the first or second weekend. I don't want to get too close to Christmas.
> 
> Would a Saturday or Sunday work better?



Is this stihl a go?


----------



## ash man (Nov 14, 2013)

I live close to Sandusky, Ohio and would be interested in attending a gtg.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 5, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Is this stihl a go?


Stihl on?


----------



## Speed (Dec 5, 2013)

I been wondering also.Thread has been quiet so I'm guessing not.


----------



## ash man (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm kinda new to AS but I've been noticing all the people from Ohio, Indiana and Michigan on here. I would definitely go to a gtg in any of those states. Maybe its time to start planning a big one for spring 2014.


----------



## Speed (Dec 5, 2013)

Indiana and Ohio each had one this past summer. I couldn't make either of those due to my schedule. I was hoping this one was a go. I'll just go cut more firewood like I been doing almost everyday. I'll still get saw time, lol.


----------



## ash man (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds good be safe and have fun.


----------



## GreaseMnky85 (Dec 6, 2013)

This sounds like fun anyone planning one anytime in the future after the holidays or something?


----------



## ash man (Dec 6, 2013)

The original thread started back in 2011, but seems like it rekindled back in sept of this year. I think we would have to start from scratch and just come up with a plan and date for a gtg


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 7, 2013)

Speed said:


> Indiana and Ohio each had one this past summer.



I actually went to 2 in Ohio this year.


----------



## ash man (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice. Hopefully Ohioans will have another one next spring.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 10, 2014)

Is anyone interested in a 50cc shootout gtg? I have some room, some race cants, and two 50cc saws. Linden MI.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm all for it...big rapids myself but would make the trip. I have a couple 50cc saws. I have a 254 that might be competitive.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 2, 2014)

I know you lots of guys deer hunt, but the GTG is back on for November 16th at noon. There will be at least a dozen Stihls ranging from 30-70cc, and a couple of flimsy Husqys.

Heath's Harbor
16043 Whitehead Dr.
Linden, MI 48451
(810)735-2628


----------



## Speed (Nov 2, 2014)

You're my hero. I had things come up unexpectedly on the previously set date!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Any thing in ohio???
Live south of green Springs,ohio 44836


----------



## ash man (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been itching to go to a gtg and have been watching for one in Ohio, but haven't seen one advertised this year. Xskier do u have a head count for yours? Hopefully you have a great turnout and fun cutting.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 7, 2014)

We can start counting heads next week. For now, I'm out firewooding.


----------



## ijon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

aadoublea said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I was born and raised in Benzie County. Frankfort actually. I live in benzonia now. I'm only 27 but my father and grandfather who have both spent there whole lives in Frankfort are always talking about how much it has changed. I started my own landscaping business three years ago and have clients on the Little Platte near Deadstream Road.
> 
> ...


I can remember when they first put the salmon in the river. My aunt used to have some cabins and a main house on Platte lake. I used to spend a week up there every summer. Shows you how old I am.


----------

